# Braid



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

How often does everyone re-spool braided line for surf fishing? Every year?


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

i use mine until the spool gets low..what i mean is.. if it's frayed i cut that part out ..you lose an inch or so every time you change a leader..so on ..only replace when needed


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Ok. I've heard some people say that between the sand saltwater that it breaks down the braid faster. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

what are u fishing for and how often i commercial pompano fished 5 years fishing 100 + days a year throwing 6oz of lead on a spool of 20 lb power prow it turned white but never had issues unless i fished near the jetties u will get spanish eating the swivel or where the line first touches the watter and the next cast throw the rig off but that happens if its new if u want to change it every year go ahead but let me know i want your throw away line


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Never said I throw it away every year. I said I heard people doing that. Just wanted everyone's opinion. Don't want to get a bull red on and load it due to weak spots in the braid. I do mainly surf fishing for reds pompano or whatever else will bite. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

No need to replace braid on a time schedule. Replace when low pretty much is the rule. Just be sure to check what you had out if you fibs by jetties or other things that may fray your line and cut off as needed.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

when it starts to get short ,transfer it to a smaller reel and start using the other end that has no wear and tear because it never left the spool .....or just swap ends if it's just getting a little fuzzy and start using the fresh end....you have to move it twice before putting it back on the spool you're using ....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks snagged line. That's exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

ive been using the same 80lb braid for 2 years now and its still going strong, my 20lb on my little bass rod is 1 year old and it is still going strong gotta love power pro... btw i have had bad luck with spider wire finally switched completely over to power pro have it on all my rods and love it


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks. I've been using spiderwire. I'll give power pro a shot next time. I've heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Power Pro people will tell you if you dont run short you can keep it until after it turns white. The color is an outer coating so no need to worry about it fading unless you see bad fraying or it gets short it will hold.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

I've had the same braid on my two reels for 4 years BUT...they've only made two trips to the ocean. They sit in my garage here in TN until the next beach trip.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Snagged Line said:


> when it starts to get short ,transfer it to a smaller reel and start using the other end that has no wear and tear because it never left the spool .....or just swap ends if it's just getting a little fuzzy and start using the fresh end....you have to move it twice before putting it back on the spool you're using ....
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


That is a good idea. I never would have thought of that. Thanks!


----------

